# Spezialist Schulter



## Saddamchen (1. November 2013)

Salve Leute,
ein Bekannter von mir hat seit längerem Probleme mit der Schulter (Kein Biker).  Da bei uns ja Schultergeschichten nicht gerade selten sind hier die Frage:
Kennt jemand einen guten Arzt zu dem Thema im Raum Forchheim-Erlangen-Nürnberg?
Danke und Gruß
Bernd


----------



## SuShu (1. November 2013)

Wichtiger ist ein/e gute/r Physiotherapeut/in.
Möglichst keine Cortisonspritzen.
Vorsicht vor unsinnigen OP-Vorschlägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (1. November 2013)

Gleich vorweg, 
ich war nie beim Spezialisten,
denn es reichte der "normale" Orthopäde:

Praxis Haagen / Wiesel / Wendl
Rollnerstraße 30 / 90408 Nürnberg / 0911 363051 

...was macht ihm denn "Freude"?
Luxation / Knochen / Gelenk / Nerven / Kapsel / Sehne

...wenn es um eine Luxation geht würde ich in Paddler Foren suchen.
Irgendwo im süddeutschen Raum gibt es mindestens einen Spezialisten.


----------



## rehhofer (1. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Salve Leute,
> ein Bekannter von mir hat seit längerem Probleme mit der Schulter (Kein Biker).  Da bei uns ja Schultergeschichten nicht gerade selten sind hier die Frage:
> Kennt jemand einen guten Arzt zu dem Thema im Raum Forchheim-Erlangen-Nürnberg?
> Danke und Gruß
> Bernd



Mein Tipp durch eigene Erfahrung ist Dr. Markus Kießling in Nürnberg. Der Krankenhausarzt hat mir einen Totalschaden in der Schulter prognostiziert und Dr. Kießling hat mit konventionellen Methoden das  Ding wieder gerichtet.


----------



## speedy_j (5. November 2013)

zwar auch keine direkten schulterspezialisten aber die haben mir bei allen meinen einschlägen gut weiter geholfen. (schulter war auch mal betroffen) was ich ihnen hoch angerechnet habe war einfach die tatsache, mich weiter zu verweisen, wenn sie sich mit einem thema nicht hundertprozentig auskennen, um die richtige diagnose zu erhalten.

Dr. med. Böhringer Martin & Künzel Wolfgang; Orthopäden; Nürnberg


----------



## derwaaal (5. November 2013)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp durch eigene Erfahrung ist Dr. Markus Kießling in Nürnberg. Der Krankenhausarzt hat mir einen Totalschaden in der Schulter prognostiziert und Dr. Kießling hat mit konventionellen Methoden das  Ding wieder gerichtet.



Hallo "Nachbar" 
behandelt Dr. Kießling auch Kassenpatienten?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps.
Werde sie mal weitergeben und schauen was "passiert".
Das Porblem bei meinem Bekannten ist, das es keinen klaren Auslöser (Sturz o.ä) gibt. Das Ganze hat einfach irgendwann angefangen.

Greets
Bernd


----------



## microbat (5. November 2013)

WAS hat den angefangen?

Bei mir war´s ´ne falsche Technik beim paddeln.
Das führte zum (saisonalen) Impingementsyndrom (Engpass-Syndrom).
Durch Physiotherapie und (langwieriges) erneutes Lernen der Paddelgrundtechnik 
(bis es eben von selbst richtig funzt) wurde das Problem nachhaltig behoben.

"Beliebt" ist es auch nach langer Zwangshaltung, Montage über Kopf oder monotoner Tätigkeit.


----------



## rehhofer (6. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hallo "Nachbar"
> behandelt Dr. Kießling auch Kassenpatienten?



Ja.


----------



## DABAIKA (10. November 2013)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Ja.



ja nimmt er schon ist aber sehr voll ich weiss nicht  ob er auch neue paienten aufnimmt,
aber sehr zu empfehlen guter arzt und kumpel meinerseits


----------



## shift (22. November 2013)

Servus Bernd

Probiers doch mal bei Dr. Bundgaard in Forchheim. Er hat mich früher immer wieder zusammen geflickt und es war immer tip top.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

